# Orange Icon 225 / Business Everywhere woes



## Gdad (Feb 12, 2009)

I have recently acquired through work the above modem.

On my home PC (Xp/sp3) I CANNOT get this thing to install at all.

The idea behind it is, you simply plug into a usb port, and it installs automatically.

So this is what I do, however, the splash screen opens with message along the lines of "installing please wait"... and thats it. Nothing else happens.

Ive tried this on sp2 machines, which it has installed without a hitch.

although the "installing please wait" splash screen never shows any progress, it does install some files. One of these is the install package for the software, which runs, but towards the end of the installation doesnt detect the wireless dongle.


I've removed every file and reg entry related to the dongle/software, rebooted in safe mode and ran from there, but it still just hangs at the splash screen.

No conflicts, errors or anything showing up in device manager.

Short of trying on a fresh install of XP, I dont know what to do. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried disabling the XP firewall and seeing if that helps?


----------



## RockDr (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi! Did you get anywhere with the installation and setup? I've just received my Icon 225 from Orange and am having exactly the same difficulties. Orange are being next to useless!
Thanks.
James


----------



## dr_dmac (Nov 2, 2009)

howdy all
would love some feedback about this. as above, i too have not been able to get past the "installing please wait". occasionally it seems to install the rest of the components but can never detect the modem. 
any solutions?????

ps. orange support solution- buy a new Huawei E160 modem from them for 80 euro!!!!!! damn i regret signing up with them!

peace!


----------



## RockDr (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi! After digging around a little, I realised that the Orange Icon 225 is simply a re-branded Icon 225 from Option (http://www.option.com/en/products/products/usb-modems/icon225/).

The drivers for the device can be downloaded from the following location: (http://www.option.com/en/products/products/software/gt-connect-v3/).

I have no idea what Orange have done to break the software, but the above download definitely solves the problem.

I hope this helps.

James


----------



## dr_dmac (Nov 2, 2009)

hey RockDr
thanks muchly for the suggestion. will try it out and let you all know how it goes. f#¿k orange sucks!
peace


----------



## antasarsuleman (Dec 31, 2010)

Gdad said:


> I have recently acquired through work the above modem.
> 
> On my home PC (Xp/sp3) I CANNOT get this thing to install at all.
> 
> ...


Here are the system requirments

Windows 200 service pack 4
Windows xp service pack 1
Windows xp service pack 2
Windows Vista


128mb internal memory 
and minumum 50mb or on vista or 7 its 1GB


----------



## antasarsuleman (Dec 31, 2010)

And Not WINDOWS XP SERVICE PACK 3


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*antasarsuleman* - This Thread is over a year old, thanks for your feedback,


antasarsuleman said:


> And Not WINDOWS XP SERVICE PACK 3


Thread Closed.


----------

